# titan labs?



## speech (Aug 19, 2014)

anyone ever hear of them? some dude has it, showed me pic, told me it was hg, didn't look hg from the pic, never heard of it, im calling bs..anyone have any input?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've heard of them. Can't remember if I heard good or bad but def not HG.


----------



## White Wolf Labs (Aug 20, 2014)

I have heard a mix between good and bad reviews of Titan Labs. Although, you have to remember some people are either repping them for sponsors or dissing them because they have heard bad from other people.

Rumors and tricks!


----------



## graniteman (Aug 20, 2014)

White Wolf Labs said:


> I have heard a mix between good and bad reviews of Titan Labs. Although, you have to remember some people are either repping them for sponsors or dissing them because they have heard bad from other people.
> 
> Rumors and tricks!



^^^Cool name dood.  What's your feedback on White Wolf Labs?


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 20, 2014)

Unproven, probably underdosed, fuk em


----------



## flenser (Aug 20, 2014)

There's a Titan Labs on Meso in the process of replacing a bunch of bunk gear - or he could have run out by now based on the current feedback. There's another one on EVO that uses the same shills but claims not to be the same source. Neither sells HG AFAIK.


----------



## event462 (Aug 20, 2014)

if they are the same Titan over at Meso, opinions are 50/50 on them. I personally wouldn't. Especially since GNC has everything you need!!!


----------



## graniteman (Aug 21, 2014)

flenser said:


> There's a Titan Labs on Meso in the process of replacing a bunch of bunk gear - or he could have run out by now based on the current feedback. There's another one on EVO that uses the same shills but claims not to be the same source. Neither sells HG AFAIK.



Yea, I've heard how many people meso calls ''schills''   I see Whitey already got ran off ...apparently he didn't want to post pics of his bath tub which when he's not in it doubles as his laboratory


----------



## flenser (Aug 21, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Yea, I've heard how many people meso calls ''schills''   I see Whitey already got ran off ...apparently he didn't want to post pics of his bath tub which when he's not in it doubles as his laboratory



Er, right. I know you have different standards. This guy is probably one of your bros..



TruBodybuilder1989 said:


> My reputation and who I am as a person will stand behind the raws of Titan 100%.  I would be interested in buying some Titan products to even test out and report findings here.



Not sure who Whitey is, but I would rather meso got rid of new sources, pics or no.


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 22, 2014)

flenser said:


> Er, right. I know you have different standards. This guy is probably one of your bros..
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure who Whitey is, but I would rather meso got rid of new sources, pics or no.




White wolf labs, flens


----------



## graniteman (Aug 22, 2014)

flenser said:


> Er, right. I know you have different standards. This guy is probably one of your bros..
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure who Whitey is, but *I would rather meso got rid of new sources, pics or no*.



If that happened  what would the resident labmax ''expert' do with all his time?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 22, 2014)

Isn't this the guy that posts up how to brew using boiling water and showing off his cloudy Test E?


----------



## flenser (Aug 22, 2014)

graniteman said:


> If that happened  what would the resident labmax ''expert' do with all his time?



Ha, touché. You would think being color blind would disqualify me.


----------



## graniteman (Aug 22, 2014)

flenser said:


> Ha, touché. You would think being color blind would disqualify me.



I like the expert there, doing the labmax on video with furry lil pipe cleaner arms forgot his name tho, has a crotch rocket for his avi?


----------



## flenser (Aug 22, 2014)

graniteman said:


> I like the expert there, doing the labmax on video with furry lil pipe cleaner arms forgot his name tho, has a crotch rocket for his avi?


Lightspan? Not sure if I saw his video. I'm sure his dissertation had more to do with organic chemistry than making movies, though.


----------



## getm (Sep 3, 2014)

Its a ugl they were OK buy some issues here and there


----------

